#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Tramadol und tillidinsüchtig, depressionen, und das alles zusammen >

## dada357

Hallo
Ich bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen nachdem ich seriöse foren gesucht habe die nicht nur neugierig sind auf andere leute probleme sind.
Ich bin sein 3 Jahren Tramadol abhäig und seind 4 jahren tillidin, ich habe es angefangen zu nehmen weil bei mir keine anderen medikamente gewirkt haben gegen meine unterleibsschmerzen,ich war 15 jahre da hab ich zum erstenmal tillidin genommen , einmal im monat am ersten tag meiner periode, das ging so zwei jahre, dann ist meine mutter abgehauhen und ich war alleine , dann hab ich das tillidin immer öfter genommen auch wenn ich keine schmerzen hatte, als es dann so war das ich nicht mehr an die trofen gekommen bin hab ich die tramaldol tabletten von meiner omi genommen, zwischen durch auch morphin und schlaftabletten, naja ich hab es immer verdrängt und wollte es nicht war haben , jetzt hab ich mich meinem Problem gestellt es meinem bruder und meiner schwester erzählt und meinen Freund , ich hab manchmal selbstmordgedanken und weiß echt nicht mehr weiter ich hab auch eine essstörung und war auch mal in einer klinik, aber ich bin am ersten tag gegangen weil ich keine tillidin tropfen hatte, ich kann nicht mehr so weiter machen , aber ich will auch nicht in eine klinik in der ich war , den da sind auch menschen mit geitigen behinderungen gewesen vor dennen ich angst hatte, apropo angst , ich hab angst alleine zu sein , angst im dunkeln , angst vor der nacht, ich schlafe meistens nur tagsüber, ich hab verlustängste!  
Ich habe vor drei tagen kontackt zu einem ehmaligen schulfreund aufgenommen , er ist seid drei jahren drogenabhänig und hat jetzt seid wochen nix mehr genommen ,er versteht mic und ich kann mit ihm reden , ich hab ihn gefragt ob wir nicht zusammen eine therapie machen können, das würde mir sehr helfen , es ist ja nicht so das ich ihn erst seid einem jahr kenne, wir sind schon 10 Jahre befreundet ich war auch 6 jahre mit seinem bruder zusammen und seine schwester ist meine beste Freundin! 
Ich hab einfach angst es alleine nicht zu schaffen ich hab vor allem angst , sogar vor monster obwohl ich nicht mal horrorfilme gucke , davor hab ich nämlich auch angst, ich möchte mich  meinen hausarzt anvertrauen, aber ich hab angst in eine klinik zu kommen wo andere menschen sind die villeicht brutal sind oder agresiv oder geistig krank. ich hab angst das dan nachts jemand in mein zimmer kommt und mich abstichte , ich weiß ja das es schwachsinn ist aber was soll ich machen , wenn es eine möglich keit gebe das der freund von mir mit in die klinik kommen kann würde ich mich sicherrer fühlen , wir haben auch beide den gleichen hausarzt! Ich will so nicht mehr leben und ich kann auch so nicht mehr leben , ich hab alle menschen verloren die ich geliebt habe, und ich hab ne mutter die uns immer im stich gelassen hab , ich kann mich kaum jemanden anvertrauen . ich bin glaube ich eine hoffnungsloser fall,  
Was soll ich als erstes tun ? 
Es ist ja meine schuld das es so gekommen ist,ich hätte einfach stärker sein müssen , damals , ich hatte zwar als kind auch schon viele ängste und auch als jugendlicher immer schon hatte ich angs glaub ich ! 
Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht, ich will auch kein mittleid den das hab ich nicht verdient , ich will nur einen weg finden aus dem kreis auszusteigen , ich will aber nicht für ein jahr weg von zu hause, mensch mensch was mach ich nur !

----------


## MIPASA

Hallo dada, 
Das was du beschreibst  ist sicherlich die Hölle für Dich und Du nervst ganz bestimmt nicht. Alle haben hier ein offenes Ohr für jeden.
  Ich finde es toll wenn Du den Gedanken in betracht ziehst Dein Leben zu ändern und die Sucht zu bekämpfen.
  Du solltest unbedingt mit deinem Hausarzt darüber sprechen zu dem du  auch nicht alleine gehen musst. Nimm Deinen Freund oder eine vertraute Person mit und erkläre ihm Deine Probleme. Ich denke dass deine Ängste auch ein Teil Deiner Sucht ist.
  Vielleicht überwindest Du Dich ja auch es gleich heute in Angriff zu nehmen.  :Zwinker:  Versuche es.
  Du musst nicht in die Klinik zurück wo du mal warst. Ich weiß jetzt nicht  aus welchem Bundesland du kommst aber es gibt ja auch spezielle Entzugskliniken wo nur Suchtkranke behandelt werden. Frag Deinen Hausarzt danach. Du kannst aber auch zu einer sozialpsychiatrischen Beratungsstelle gehen dort wird man dir genauso helfen und dich darüber informieren wie du vorgehen kannst. Viele Suchtkliniken bieten auch einen Telefondienst an. Dort kann man anrufen und sich Informationen holen oder die Suchtambulanz besuchen. Frage ob man Termin braucht und 10  und Chipkarte Deiner Krankenkasse  nicht vergessen.
  Einen Entzug mit Deinem Freund zu machen geht meiner Meinung nur, wenn dieser sich ebenfalls zu einem Entzug anmeldet.  Bin mir da aber nicht sicher, frag doch einfach mal nach. :Zwinker: 
  Aber das Pflegepersonal und die Ärzte auf den Stationen sind sicher mit Ängsten wie deinen Vertraut und werden Dir helfen. Dort wird dir nichts passieren. 
  Nur Mut :Zwinker:  ich bin sicher das du das schaffen wirst wenn du es wirklich willst , ich wünsche Dir alles Gute hierzu und wenn Du weiter Hilfe brauchst, dann melde Dich hier einfach wieder.

----------


## dada357

Hallo
Also ich hab gleich einen Termin bei meinem Hausarzt um ihm zu sagen was los ist ! Bitte drückt mir die daumen ! 
Ich hab angst vor dem gespräch das er böse auf mich ist , aber ich muss da durch ich weiß ! 
Wenn es euch interessiert schreibe ich was er gesagt hat , oder eher gesagt ich schreib es sowieso weil ich mir das von der seele reden muss !

----------


## Justitia

Hallo dada, 
meine Daumen sind gedrückt. Glaube eigentlich nicht, dass Dein Arzt böse auf Dich wird. Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, das Du in irgendeiner Form "Schuld" hast. Es ist jetzt halt so wie es ist, und es gilt nun etwas dafür zu tun, dass es besser wird. (Da bist Du ja jetzt auch schon auf diesem Weg) 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Sylvia

:x_hello_3_cut: Hallo dada!
Ich wünsche dir ganz,ganz viel Kraft das du alles so schaffst wie du es dir vorgestellt hast.Ich glaube auch nicht das dein HA böse wird,es gehört eine Portion Mut dazu offen über dein Problem zu Sprechen und das wird er auch so sehen.Alles gute und Berichte wie alles verlaufen ist okay!!!!!!
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## dreamchaser

Den ersten riesengroßen Schritt zum Erfolg hast du schon gemacht: du hast deine Sucht bemerkt,sie dir eingestenden und hast dir vorgenommen, da rauszukommen.
Jetzt brauchst du die richtige Hilfe dafür!
Aus deinen oben geschriebenen Äußerungen (Suizidgedanken, Sucht, Lebensmüdigkeit) würde ich dir zu einem Aufenthalt in der Psychiatrie raten, jedoch hier in der Abetilung für Suchtkranke. Bei deiner Problematik solltest du den ersten Weg unbedingt stationär machen!!! Vielleicht kommt sein Freund ja mit in die Klinik und ihr macht den Entzug zusammen. Dir werden auf dem Weg immer wieder kranke Menschen begegnen, und die Gedankenvon den Monstern gehören auch mit zu deiner Sucht bzw. einer egwissen Entzugsproblematik. In einer Suchtabteilung wird man dich gut verstehen und kann dir adäquat helfen. Du musst dir aber im klaren sein, dass das sehr vielArbeit und Kraft erfordert - was dich da durchbringen kann ist eine unbedingte Ehrlichkeit gegenüber dem Personal und deinen Therapeuten!!Und natürlich die Ehrlichkeit gegenüber dir selbst!!
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und sehr viel Erfolg! und Durchhaltevermögen!

----------


## dada357

Hallo
Also ich war heute bein arzt, er war sehr verständniss voll, und hat mich und meinen besten Freund gut beraten, wir haben am Monntg auch schon einen Termin bei einer suchtberatung die alles mit einem durchsprechen, es gibt die möglichkeit den entzug zusammen zumachen , aber ich muss etwas länger bleiben , weil durch meine medikamenten suchte mehr probleme entstanden sind, der ist schrit ist eine 8 tägige entgiftung die ich aber alleine machen muss, ok ich weiß das es hart wird, und ich weiß das es viel zeit und kraft kostet ich werde mein bestes geben um diesen weg zu bewältigen, ich möchte meine erfahrunen gerne hier nieder schreiben villeicht hilft dies dann auch anderen !Das einzige was beim arzt nicht so gut war, er hat mir nicht geglaubt das ich sonst keine anderen drogen angefasst habe, aber ich hab nie etwas anderes genommen ich hab zu viel angst davor mich zu spritzen (angst vor spritzen algemein ) oder zu kiffen oder andere drogen ich hab immer angst das da noch was anderes drinne ist ,was mich leiden lässt,  das und weil ich nicht noch mehr nehmen wollte sind die gründe warum ich nie was anderes genommen hab! Ich hoffe er wird mir das glauben denn ich bin ehrlich , wenn ich lüge kann man mir nicht helfen und ich will doch auch ein schönes leben haben , ohne medikamente !
Danke für eure antworten es tut sehr gut mit menschen zu reden die dich nicht verurteilen oder sicht lustig machen !

----------


## Justitia

Hallo dada, 
und schon wieder hast Du einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung geschafft! Montag erfolgt der nächste Schritt. Auch den wirst Du schaffen. Auch die achttägige Entgiftung wirst Du schaffen. Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich. Immer einen Schritt nach den anderen. 
Du kannst hier jederzeit mit uns reden. Die Idee Deine Erfahrungen hier niederzuschreiben finde ich auch sehr gut. 
Wünsche Dir viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit, aber bin mir ganz sicher das Du das packst. 
Ganz liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## MIPASA

Mensch toll ich freu mich das Du den Schritt gegangen bist.  :s_thumbup:  
Die weiteren schaffst Du auch da bin ich mir sicher .... ich würde mich freuen  von Dir zu hören wie es dir zwischenzeitlich immer mal so geht. Ich drücke Dir auch ganz feste die Daumen  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
LG
MIPASA

----------


## dada357

Hallo
Also der Tag heute war ganz ok, ich  hatte wieder so eine tief phase aber mein guter Freund hat mich da wiede raus geholt.
Er versteht mich weil er ja selber sowas ähnliches duchmacht, wir machen uns gegenseitig mut , und verstehen das wenn der andere, mal mehr zuwendung brauch! Das erleichtert einem vieles wenn es jemanden gibt der das besser vestehen kann als andere, mein bruder zum beispiel ist der meinung das man dass, auch alleine schaffen kann, wenn man nur den willen hat, es ist schwer ihm zu erklären das es unter aufsicht besser ist und auch sicherer, er unterstützt mich , ohne ihn wäre ich echt aufgeschmißen , aber ich bin auch froh das ich das alles hier nieder schreiben kann "! 
Bye jenny

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Jenny, 
heute hast Du ja den Termin bei der Suchtberatung. Ich hoffe, dass es positiv verlaufen ist. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns davon erzählst. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## dada357

Hallo
Ja hab heut den Termin gehabt , danke das du daran gedacht hast ! 
Also es ist wirklich gut gelaufen ich war ja mit meinen Freund da, 
als erstes hat die dame uns nur zugehört wir haben beide erzählt was wir uns so vorstellen was für ziele wir haben und welchen weg wir gehen möchten , 
dann hat sie uns gesagt wie wir anfangen sollen , wir müssen verschiedene anträge ausfüllen und einen sehr intensiven lebenslauf schreiben also quasi eine biografie ! Mit den ausgefühlten dokumenten und der biografie müssen wir am 23,03,2009 wieder zu ihr hin dann bekommen wir ein dokument mit was wir unserem Hausarzt geben müssen , wir müssen nämlich vor der therapie einen kompletten gesundheits check machen , blutbild usw. Am 23,03,09 haben wir dann auch noch einzelgespräche damit sich die dame einen besseren eindruck machen kann, eigentlich müsste ich in eine andere beratung gehen weil ich ja keine ilegalen drogen nehme ich hab ihr aber gesagt das , ich bei ihr bleiben möchte weil ich ihr vertrauen kann!Sie war wirklich sehr nett, sie war irgendwie ansteckend mit ihrer frölichkeit hat sie mir viele meiner ängste genommen , wir haben ihr gesagt was wir uns wünschen und zwar das wir zusammen eine Therapie machen möchten, sie hat sich diesen wunsch gemerkt und schaut was sie tun kann , sie hat aber auch gesagt das es sein kann das dieser wunsch nicht in erfüllung geht , sie hat das aber nicht negativ gesagt sondern eifach nett , so das wir das gut verstehen können warum es auch nicht klappen könnte!
Ich bin echt froh das ich heute da war , es ist irgendwie leichter geworden die last auf meinen schultern ! 
Ich kann zwar nur von dieser dame sprechen , aber ich glaube die meisten beratungsstellen sind auch so freundlich !Das hoffe ich jedenfalls für andere mit dem gleichen problem ! 
Ich werde mich wieder melden wenn sich was neues ergibt !
Danke für eure aufmerksamkeit !
Jenny

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Jenny, 
schön das Dir die Beraterin sympathisch ist. Heute hast Du wieder einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht und es war auch gar nicht schlimm. Freue mich wenn Du Dich wieder meldest.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## dada357

Hallo ich dachte ich melde mich mal wieder, also am monntag hab ich wieder ein Termin bei der Beraterin. 
Leider geht es mir momentan sehr schlecht, die depressionen haben zu genommen dafür aber habe ich die tabletten und tropfen drastisch verringert.
Ich habe momentan echt viel stress, und kann damit nicht umgehen schon kleinigkeiten lassen mich in ein dunkles loch stürzen.Das verkrafte ich einfach nicht.
Ich hoffe ich überstehe das, den momentan hab ich das gefühl es geht nicht weiter , weil ich einfach nicht leben soll, ich soll nicht glücklich sein hab ich das gefühl. 
Naja ich schreib euch wie es monntag bei der suchtberatung war. 
Lg jenny

----------


## Justitia

Hallo dada,   

> Leider geht es mir momentan sehr schlecht, die depressionen haben zu genommen dafür aber habe ich die tabletten und tropfen drastisch verringert

 Hast Du das jetzt eigenmächtig gemacht?
Es gibt schon einen Grund warum Menschen klinisch überwacht werden sollten bei einem Entzug. Ich kenne das auch so, dass dort auch Medikamente gegeben wurden, um die Psyche während der Entgiftung zu unterstützen und zu stabilisieren.
Ich kann ja verstehen, das Du dies selber "antreiben" möchtest, aber denke doch, dass etwas Geduld, bis der Entzug unter Überwachung stattfindet, der bessere Weg ist.
Wenn das Gefühl "ich soll einfach nicht leben" jetzt sehr mächtig wird, wende Dich bitte an eine Notfallambulanz. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## dada357

Ja ich hab das so verringert das ich keine entzugerscheinungen bekomme, ich hab sonst immer mehr genommen einfach aus dem grund weil ich dachte es wirkt dann besser, ich passe auf von heut auf morgen alles abzusetzten mache ich nicht, weil ich das alleine nicht schaffe.
Danke für den tipp.  
LG jenny

----------


## dada357

Hallo
Sorry das ich so lange net geschrieben habe , also wir sind umgezogen da wir aus der wohnung geschmießen worden sind obwohl das rechtlich gesehen nicht koreckt war.
Die zeit war sehr stressig so das ich mehr tilidin genommen habe , ich gehe weiterhin zur suchtberatung mein ziel einer therapie habe ich schon fast erreicht, ich bin von den tramaldol tabletten weg ja ich habs geschafft schon ein kleinen schrit nach vorne oder ?
Die tropfen nehme ich nur noch ganz selten , es hat sich auch raus gestellt das ich RLS habe , deswegen auch die schmerzen. 
Das erklärt auch vieles.
Manchmal hab ich auch tiefpunkte das ich noch so einen harten weg vor mir haben, aber das ist normal meine ängste habe ich auch noch aber ich glaub ja nicht an wunderheilung von daher kann ich damit leben, was leider doof ist das ich echt stimmungsschwankungen habe , das macht es meiner Familie nicht leicht mit mir aber ich denke die verstehen das, meine sister hat auch kontackt mit meiner suchtberaterin das find ich gut, so hat sie einen kleinen einblick in dem was ich fühle wenn ich mal in ein schwarzes loch falle geht es mir ein paar tage echt mies, aber das geht auch vorüber. Denke ich . 
Naja alles weitere wird sich ergeben ich gehe wahrscheinlich in die Paracelsius Berhof klinik in Bad essen 4 Monate der antrag läuft schon. 
Bis dem nächst eure Jenny 
Paracelsius Berghofklinik meine ich 4 Monate geht die therapie .

----------


## dreamchaser

Klingt doch trotz der Rückschläge noch ganz positiv. Mach weiter so, geht deinen Weg. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass deine Therapie genehmigt wird!!! Und dass du bald in die Klinik kannst.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Jenny,
schön, dass Du Dich wieder meldest. Das besonderer Stress sich auch auf die Psyche auswirkt halte ich für normal und sollte Dich auch nicht extrem beunruhigen. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg und wenn dann da auch mal ein paar Steine rumliegen, so wird Dich das nicht gleich aus der Bahn werfen. Du kannst da ruhig ein wenig versöhnlicher mit Dir umgehen.
Tilidin wird auch zur Behandlung von RLS eingesetzt. Ich halte es für schwierig jemanden von einem Medikament zu entwöhnen, so lange dieses Medikament auch einen therapeutischen Nutzen hat. 
Auf der Suche nach Alternativen möchte ich Dir mal diese Seite empfehlen: gestrichen Schüssler Salze gehören in das Forum Alternativmedizin
Du könntest ja vielleicht mal ausprobieren ob auch Dir diese Behandlungsform bezüglich RLS von Nutzen ist.
Auch meine Daumen sind gedrückt, dass Du bald eine Therapiezusage erhälst.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## dada357

> Hallo Jenny,
> schön, dass Du Dich wieder meldest. Das besonderer Stress sich auch auf die Psyche auswirkt halte ich für normal und sollte Dich auch nicht extrem beunruhigen. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg und wenn dann da auch mal ein paar Steine rumliegen, so wird Dich das nicht gleich aus der Bahn werfen. Du kannst da ruhig ein wenig versöhnlicher mit Dir umgehen.
> Tilidin wird auch zur Behandlung von RLS eingesetzt. Ich halte es für schwierig jemanden von einem Medikament zu entwöhnen, so lange dieses Medikament auch einen therapeutischen Nutzen hat. 
> Auf der Suche nach Alternativen möchte ich Dir mal diese Seite empfehlen: gestrichen Schüssler Salze gehören in das Forum Alternativmedizin
> Du könntest ja vielleicht mal ausprobieren ob auch Dir diese Behandlungsform bezüglich RLS von Nutzen ist.
> Auch meine Daumen sind gedrückt, dass Du bald eine Therapiezusage erhälst.
> Liebe Grüße Ulrike

 
Hallo
Vielen dank für die tipps gerne werde ich mir die seite mal anschauhen.
 Liebe Grüße Jenny :Smiley:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Jenny, 
habe Dir eine pn geschickt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## dada357

Hallo 
Ich hab ein paar neuigkeiten , nächste woche hab ich einen Termin bei einer internistin die sich zeit für mich nimmt .
Naja ich hab also wieder einen schrit in die richtige richtung gemacht!
Ich denke das Glück habe so viele menschen um mich zu haben die mir helfen  mit der situation klar zu kommen.
Ich hoffe das es auch so weiter geht. 
Naja wenn ich nächste woch wieder da bin sag ich wie es war. 
Liebe grüße Jenny

----------


## dada357

Hallo leute bitte um  hielfe 
Ich nehme immer noch tilidin tropfen zwar immer weniger und ich versuche es auch noch mehr zu reduzieren. Jetzt bin ich aber schwanger in der 6 woche was soll ich tun.
Bitte um antwort dringends 
eure jenny

----------


## dada357

Hey 
Ich bin schwanger in der 6 woche ich nehme aber seid 4 jahren tilidin ich bin schon in behandlung und reduziere so gut ich kann. Was soll ich machen sofort absetzten oder wie bitte bitte schnell antworten. 
Danke eure jenny

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Jenny, 
erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Schwangerschaft. Hier ein link: http://www.embryotox.de/andolor.html  
Kurz gesagt, ist wohl nicht zu erwarten, dass Dein Kind durch "Giftigkeit" geschädigt wird, aber das Tilidin wegen der Wirkung auf die Atmung und dem Suchtpotential nicht unbedenklich ist. 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle von dem Angebot dort Gebrauch machen, und mich bezüglich der weiteren Vorgehensweise individuell beraten lassen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## dada357

Hallo ich war nun schon zum zweiten mal beim Frauenarzt bis jetzt sieht alles gut aus, er meinte während der schwangerschaft würden die tropfen keinen schaden anrichten ich darf sie nur nicht um den geburtstermin nicht mehr nehmen weil die sonst atemlähmung beim kind auftreten. Ich will noch diese woche spätestens nächste eine entwöhnung machen was bin ich für ne mutter wenn ich schon so meinen kind schade.
Also ehrlich ich schäme mich so denn ich wäre gerne stärker für mein kind . 
Das macht mich schon fertig. 
Bis denne Jenny

----------

